# We lost another good man...



## JBI (Dec 17, 2009)

Copied from an e-mail I received today. This is our second (local chapter) member this month.

It is with deep regret that I announce the passing of Code Enforcement Officer Robert C. Thomson, Town of Highland, Eldred, NY.  Viewing will be held on Saturday, December 19th from 2 - 4 PM and 6 - 8PM at the Harrison Rasmussen Funeral Home, 3412 Route 97, Barryville NY  12719

(845) - 557-8010

The Funeral will be held that evening at 8 PM.

Anyone wishing to send a sympathy card can mail them to Ms. Gloria Thomson, PO Box 416, Yulan, NY  12792


----------

